# new dogma carbon



## kingennio (Jul 3, 2006)

it seems pinarello will abandon magnesium and go CF with the new dogma.
http://www.arueda.com/tech/noticias/fotos-en-exclusiva-de-la-nueva-pinarello-dogma.html


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

60HM is pretty stiff. I wonder if it will be comfortable.


----------



## Little Bastard (Jun 25, 2009)

New photos...
Bye

View attachment 170583


View attachment 170584


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

I still like the elegance of the Prince better.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Someone left their plastic bike out in the sun too long.


----------



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

http://bicycling.com/blogs/thisjustin/2009/07/08/pinarello-dogma-60hm1k/


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Someone left their plastic bike out in the sun too long.


...and baked it to perfection! Beautiful, but I see shades of Colnago, Willer, and Fondriest


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

maximum7 said:


> ...and baked it to perfection! Beautiful, but I see shades of Colnago, Willer, and Fondriest


No, not the real Fondriest. The new phony Fondriest. The epitome of Fondriest happened in 2004 with the TF1 Carbon and the P4. 

Anyway, the Dogma is quite nice if you're into the curvy frames.


----------



## masterken911 (Jun 17, 2009)

some of coolest bike: thumbs up


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

What I can't figure out is that guy's orange pants in the background.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

maximum7 said:


> What I can't figure out is that guy's orange pants in the background.


That's a good observation. Those pants make that guy stand out like a turd in a punch bowl.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

brentster said:


> That's a good observation. Those pants make that guy stand out like a turd in a punch bowl.


Hey, those are my pants!!!


----------



## Taku (Nov 24, 2006)

Maratona expo area in Badia?


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

For anyone near the Charlotte NC region I will have one of the 2010 Dogmas on display at the last 4 Crossroads Classic Races and at the Presbyterian Criterium from 8/5 thru 8/8. For more info and locations of the events:

http://www.crossroadscyclingclassic.com/
http://www.charlottecriterium.org/

Where was this pic taken. I see the Opera and logo in the back ground. I saw one of the new Opera Super Leonardo carbons a few weeks ago.


----------



## Sig (Feb 5, 2009)

Do you have one on display in your shop? I'm headed to charlotte this week and would love to check it out.


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

I just found out that I will not have the Dogma on display until the Presbyterian Criterium on 8/8. This will not be at the bike shop but at the actual race downtown (we call it uptown in these parts)


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Bicycling just reviewed it in the latest issue. They LOVED it, but then again they love everything.


----------



## OscarTheGreat (Apr 24, 2009)

***Click here to add to cart*

Cant think of a nicer looking bike!!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I think it looks busy and ungainly. It seems to sit too high on its wheels. Also, what's the standover with that great big hump? Is it actually possible to make a smaller sized frame?


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Not as nice as the Prince!


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

Just out of curiosity why do you think that. The new Dogma frame is 60hm 1K carbon, nano technology and multiple asymmetric tubes. Your have multiple colorways especially if your order "my way" The Prince is a great bike but I am not sure how anyone cannot say the Dogma is not as nice especially when there is currently no other frameset in the world as technologically advanced. 

Here are a couple pics of the 2010 Dogma we had at the Presbyterian Criterium on Saturday.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2029694&id=1460534687&l=406459fcf1

here is some great info thru the Pinarello Italy site
http://www.pinarello.com/dogma/home.php


----------

